# Removing carpeting adhesive from wood stairs?



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

P550, I like WD-40 as a general purpose lube, cleaner and protector.
I buy it in gallon cans and mostly use it in a spray bottle.

http://www.wd40.com/files/pdf/wd-40_2042538679.pdf

The Spray Bottles are sometimes hard to find. 
I think the retailers would rather sell WD-40 in those big markup aerosol cans.

http://www.amazon.com/WD-40-10000-S...1-9791909?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1254211540&sr=1-12 
.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have used Krud Kutter and it works reasonably well. Test the wood though to make sure you do not get staining.


----------



## pinwheel45 (May 23, 2009)

Really depends on if it was a water based carpet glue, or solvent based. If it's water based, it will shatter when ya sand the floor with a drum sander & not clog the paper. If it's solvent based, you'll need to use a carpet adhesive remover. You should be able to buy it from most carpet retailers. Mine carries it in the 5 gallon container. If you have to go that route, be sure to ventilate the area well & wear the appropriate respirator. That stuff is nothing to play with. It'll make ya loopy in a matter of minutes.


----------

